# [x86_64] freeze.

## SlashBeast

Witam, Właśnie zabrakło mi ochoty do walki z problemem, który dokucza chyba tylko userów x86_64. Generalnie pierwszy problem to wine:

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11185

Tutaj opisałem to moim jakże kalekim angielskim, o co chodzi. W skrócie jak aplikacje używają akceleracji pod Wine, zawiesza mi na twardo system. Przy czym jak coś nie-Uzywa wine i używa opengl to działa, jedyny wyjątek to Teewars ale nie wiem czy on się zawiesił, bo ma buga czy to z tego samego problemu.

Kolejny problem to flash, freezuje mi komputer czy to odpalony przez nspluginwrapper, 32bitowego firefoxa czy nawet przez IE odpalone pod wine. Gdy gram w jakieś durne gierki flash skacze, strzelam i trach, zawiesił się. Przy filmach na youtube i podobnych nie mam takiego problemu.

Googlujac znalazłem wiele podobnych tematów i żadnych odpowiedzi, jedni sugerują, ze to wina kernela 64bitowego, inni zaś ze to wina xorga czy sterowników do grafiki.

```
jinchuuriki slashbeast # qlist -Iv netscape-flash wine xorg-server xf86-video-i810 mesa mesaprogs

app-emulation/wine-9999

media-libs/mesa-7.0.2

net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.115.0

x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1

```

Grafika to INTEL GMA X3100.

----------

## mateo

Witam

U mnie wine/cedega nie uprzykrza mi życia, jedynym problemem jest flash przy duzych animacjach jak w przypadku filmikow na youtube.com. Problem dotyczy FF & Opera. 

```
app-emulation/wine-0.9.44

media-libs/mesa-6.5.3

net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.60.0_beta100107

x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0
```

Wiem wiem ale ostatnio nie mam ochoty na update'owanie sytemu   :Embarassed: 

Grafika: Nvidia Geforce 7600 GS

Sterownik: nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## mistix

U mnie znów aplikacje oparte o opengl nie działają za dobrze szczególnie gry, a cała reszta działa dobrze ;]

----------

## Kajan

U mnie z kolei już od paru wersji nie chce się skompilować właśnie wine.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Wspieram was duchowo.

----------

## Kajan

To takie szybkie pytanko, może ktoś wie czemu  :Wink:  :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MS Sans Serif 12 pts 96x96 dpi
> 
> sql.y: conflicts: 3 reduce/reduce
> ...

 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wolk

A u mnie jest wszystko git  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

To problem x3100 a nie 64bitów, błąd zgłoszony do x.org ok 07.2007 do dziś nie naprawiony.

----------

